# I Will Never Smoke Again, Unless My Government Makes Me



## Derick (17/4/14)

https://medium.com/p/6865af410a55

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Good read @Derick. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (17/4/14)

So far I have converted at least 5 to Vaping. Some were on forums so it could be higher. 
A few days ago I was waiting for my wife in a parking area when a car guard approached me and said " Why are you whities all smoking those things. Since I have been here, I see more and more of those things".


----------



## Derick (18/4/14)

I'm famous at my office for converting people - biggest success story is the 20 year smoker that has now been on e-cigs for 7 months. 2 Weeks ago the last smoker in the office approached me for 'some info' - he's now happily vaping away - love it when I convert people 

Must now just get the boss to allows us to vape indoors - keywords like 'productivity' will be used

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (18/4/14)

Thanks for the link @Derick, and I could not agree more.


----------



## Fire77 (3/7/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> So far I have converted at least 5 to Vaping. Some were on forums so it could be higher.
> A few days ago I was waiting for my wife in a parking area when a car guard approached me and said " Why are you whities all smoking those things. Since I have been here, I see more and more of those things".


Hey Johnny, how's it going with your heart and vaping?
I read your other post which I can't find now, about heart arrythimias and vaping?
Please let me know hos it's going with you.... I am having the same me exact symptoms you described and would like to know what you did to resolve it. I have smoked cigarettes for 27 years and avowed ejuice fir 11 months.
Thanks bud,


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

Fire77 said:


> Hey Johnny, how's it going with your heart and vaping?
> I read your other post which I can't find now, about heart arrythimias and vaping?
> Please let me know hos it's going with you.... I am having the same me exact symptoms you described and would like to know what you did to resolve it. I have smoked cigarettes for 27 years and avowed ejuice fir 11 months.
> Thanks bud,


He has since emigrated to Portugal and we have not heard from him for a long time. But as I remember he had those problems whilst smoking, but the problems went away when he stopped smoking and started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

Fire77 said:


> Hey Johnny, how's it going with your heart and vaping?
> I read your other post which I can't find now, about heart arrythimias and vaping?
> Please let me know hos it's going with you.... I am having the same me exact symptoms you described and would like to know what you did to resolve it. I have smoked cigarettes for 27 years and avowed ejuice fir 11 months.
> Thanks bud,


He has since emigrated to Portugal and we have not heard from him for a long time. But as I remember he had those problems whilst smoking, but the problems went away when he stopped smoking and started vaping.


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

@Fire77 I'm no doctor or anything, but if you want to influence you heart less then you should drop your nicotine level. Nicotine causes palpotations and is a vaso-constrictor so it tightens the blood vessels.

Let me know how lower nic works out for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/7/14)

Fire77 said:


> Hey Johnny, how's it going with your heart and vaping?
> I read your other post which I can't find now, about heart arrythimias and vaping?
> Please let me know hos it's going with you.... I am having the same me exact symptoms you described and would like to know what you did to resolve it. I have smoked cigarettes for 27 years and avowed ejuice fir 11 months.
> Thanks bud,


 
http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2261/14/78/abstract#

*Abstract*

Background
Electronic cigarettes have been developed and marketed in recent years as smoking substitutes. However, no studies have evaluated their effects on the cardiovascular system. The purpose of this study was to examine the immediate effects of electronic cigarette use on left ventricular (LV) function, compared to the well-documented acute adverse effects of smoking.

Methods
Echocardiographic examinations were performed in 36 healthy heavy smokers (SM, age 36 ± 5 years) before and after smoking 1 cigarette and in 40 electronic cigarette users (ECIG, age 35 ± 5 years) before and after using the device with “medium-strength” nicotine concentration (11 mg/ml) for 7 minutes. Mitral flow diastolic velocities (E, A), their ratio (E/A), deceleration time (DT), isovolumetric relaxation time (IVRT) and corrected-to-heart rate IVRT (IVRTc) were measured. Mitral annulus systolic (Sm), and diastolic (Em, Am) velocities were estimated. Myocardial performance index was calculated from Doppler flow (MPI) and tissue Doppler (MPIt). Longitudinal deformation measurements of global strain (GS), systolic (SRs) and diastolic (SRe, SRa) strain rate were also performed.

Results
Baseline measurements were similar in both groups. In SM, IVRT and IVRTc were prolonged, Em and SRe were decreased, and both MPI and MPIt were elevated after smoking. In ECIG, no differences were observed after device use. Comparing after-use measurements, ECIG had higher Em (P = 0.032) and SRe (P = 0.022), and lower IVRTc (P = 0.011), MPI (P = 0.001) and MPIt (P = 0.019). The observed differences were significant even after adjusting for changes in heart rate and blood pressure.

Conclusions
Although acute smoking causes a delay in myocardial relaxation, electronic cigarette use has no immediate effects. Electronic cigarettes’ role in tobacco harm reduction should be studied intensively in order to determine whether switching to electronic cigarette use may have long-term beneficial effects on smokers’ health.

Trial registration
Current Controlled Trials ISRCTN16974547

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> He has since emigrated to Portugal and we have not heard from him for a long time.


 
Earlier this afternoon i was thinking i should ping him, i'd like to hear more. 
@Johnny2Puffs


----------

